# My imperial guard army *pic heavy*



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

hi guys,

i made a promise to myself that my 500th post would be the thread starter with my entire IG painted on it. had some last minute painting to do 

anyway onto the pics...

company command squad
View attachment 959932251

plasma gunner
View attachment 959932252


commanders power sword
View attachment 959932253


standard bearer
View attachment 959932254


Infantry squad 1
View attachment 959932255

View attachment 959932256


Infantry squad 2
View attachment 959932263

View attachment 959932257



Veteran squad 1 w/2 grenade launchers and melta
View attachment 959932258

View attachment 959932259



Veteran squad 2 w/3 grenade launchers
View attachment 959932260

View attachment 959932261


and their casualty 
View attachment 959932262


sorry about the small pics, ill try and improve them


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

The Plasma Coils and Power Weapon look very well done, as does the Company Banner.
I look forward to some bigger images so we can see the all the details. 

SGMAlice


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks, the bigger pics are now up 

[EDIT] ill be adding a thread of WIP for the rest on my guard that i just bought and my comissions


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

41 views but no comments?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I looked earlier but couldn't see any pics, i guess you were updating them with larger ones, i can see them now. Nice work on the guard. They're looking really impressive as an organised force. How come you've not painted any of their eyes?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

when i was doing the skin i wasnt as good with free hand, but now ive sucseeded with the CADIA on the banner i will give them a go


----------



## wide_ocean (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice!! Liking them. Very good blade. Maybe some more wash on the firearms' metal parts? The commanders cybernetic arm has a well balanced amount for example, imo.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The bandage on the plasma gunner is very amusing; is his lack of hair also an old war "wound"?


----------



## Dermon Caffran (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice paint job, love the banner! cant eally say anything else that hasnt been said already but as a guard player ill say....'veteran squad with grenade launchers? really?' lol


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks everyone 

[email protected] ye ive been thinking they look to neat, maybe some charring on the nozzles of the flamers/launchers aswell. but then i might force myself to do weathering on all of their boots/lower trousers so they look battleworn, and just as i thought id finished them 

[email protected] ye....(fevered thinking....ah)he used to wield a heavy flamer, which he got his nice case of flamer tan, untill it overheated and he was forced to use it as an improvised demo charge, taking out a Nob mob in the process, which burned off his hair and mangled his left ear 

[i think that went rather well for a spot of on-the-cuff fluff making  might do one for all the of the CCS and maybe the vet squad commanders ] 

Dermon [email protected] ye, i couldnt get anything else that wasnt really expensive, and i hadnt got the codex when i made them


----------



## wide_ocean (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, imho, they're finished when YOU say they are  
And hey, boots and trousers look fine. For me it was not so much about any weathering effect, as about the weapons being very shiny and reflecting a lot of light. But I am pretty lazy myself, once I think a model is finished. That's why my HQ Librarian looks like he has blue lipstick. 
Which btw goes wonderfully with Ultramarine power armour.


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

I think they are looking pretty damn good to me. Lets see some more.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

more pics will be coming of the HWS sentinals and later the lord commissar


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Great looking army you have there...looks awesome.
And yea, in the end the only person you need to satisfy as to whether or not your models are at an acceptable standard - is yourself.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

So far, these are turning out great with some very simple techniques- do you have any tanks we might have the good fortune of seeing sometime?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

there will be 2 sentinals very soon, but nothing else yet......should be getting a russ/vendetta soon.

also there will be a **** ********* after the sentinals, but some ***** ****** ******'s before the **** ********

(teasers )


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> there will be 2 sentinals very soon, but nothing else yet......should be getting a russ/vendetta soon.
> 
> also there will be a **** ********* after the sentinals, but some ***** ****** ******'s before the **** ********
> 
> (teasers )


I thought the inquisition had edited it.
They look amazing my space marines are now feeling very angry at me


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

kavyanshrike said:


> I thought the inquisition had edited it.
> They look amazing my space marines are now feeling very angry at me


nope just me 

ha, the knights of gryphone are angry


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> nope just me
> 
> ha, the knights of gryphone are angry


they now have furious charge and rage


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work on these guys. Particularly the powersword and the banner. They will be a good looking force when finished. I saw the comments by the others regarding the grenade launchers. Don't despair, i have about 15 grenade launcher troopers that almost never get used.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks dude, the writing on the banner is 3mm hight 8mm long and 1/2 a mm thick  ahhhhh


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok the pics of everything will be up within 1.30 hours


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

hi everyone (if anyones still looking at this )

update, here are the heavy weapon squads, by the way i know about the heavy bolter, but i got it from a friend so couldn't change it. the spikes on the bases are wound markers, when the model takes a wound you add a head(nids atm ) to show a wound, when it takes the second wound you remove the model

View attachment 959932358


View attachment 959932359


View attachment 959932360


View attachment 959932361


View attachment 959932362


View attachment 959932363


View attachment 959932364

the plasma cannon sentinel, first go at OSL on the cannons  it turned out OK, looks abit odd thought because i forgot to do it on the side of the cockpit as well , also i know the legs are the wrong way round, price to pay to get stuff from ebay

View attachment 959932365


View attachment 959932366


View attachment 959932367


View attachment 959932370


the normal sentinel, there are no ammo "packs or weapons because im currently sorting out alternative weapons to fit on him  so just ignore the unpainted bit plz 

View attachment 959932371


View attachment 959932372


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry about the double post, only 15 pics allowed per post
View attachment 959932373


(heres the link to a better pics of the OSL on the plasma cannon, it wouldnt add the pic for some strange reason)

C&C appreciated


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

are people just looking and not commentating or is my work crap?


----------



## wide_ocean (Dec 14, 2011)

My knowledge of OSL is nigh zero, but I think it turned out very nice! I also like the leaning stance of the sentinel a lot! 

The little critique I can offer are these points:

1. Highlighting. I'm still trying to find what works best myself. Here's my humble opinion: The lines on the edges look pretty thick. Did you paint them following the line of the edge? Personally, as a very uncomplicated technique I like to highlight either by drybrushing, which is very easy and time effective, or by brushing with a slightly wet brush at a 90 degree angle to the line of the edge. For example, if the bolter barrel points at 12 o' clock, I hold the brush with the tip pointing to either 3 or 9 o' clock (depending which side I want to highlight) and carefully run it over the edges, just once. It practically highlights itself.

2. The colors of clothes and skin could use more contrast between each others. Maybe more washing to define the limits, or just change one of the two colors. Or camo!

3. I think you already had a thread regarding transfers? The one on the front of the leaning sentinel can simply not stick to the miniature perfectly, and that is visible, because the transfer is flat. I think cutting that one in two equal halves would work, even with a thin line visible between them. Most military symbols etc. consist of separate elements forming a shape anyway.

Other than that, nice work!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

1. are you talking about the guardsmen? if so, its really annoying to do the side of the brush thing, as the paint usually gets on the cloth aswell, but ye i know what you mean, maybe need to do the armour first.

2. do you mean the difference between the skin and the cloth or the difference between the shades of the skin and cloth respectively?

3.good advice on the sentinal, ill do that next time 

thanks for taking the time to look


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

could a mod transfer this thread to project logs, as i plan to add to this over time,

thanks


----------



## hardluck57 (Aug 23, 2010)

I like the "wound" on your plasma gunner. His head looks raw and burnt, which reflects the "Get's Hot!" rule.

I think you assembled those Sentinels legs backwards. They just look like they're walking backwards. Or maybe I put mine together backwards.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

no, you did put yours together the wright way, i got mine from a friend who didnt know warhammer that much 

thanks for the comments  this shall be updated soon


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Finaly after 2 months i have work to ad to here, YAY :victory:

here are the chimeras/leman russes that have been added to the army.

chimeras:








command tanks, just realized i forgot the black stripes:wild:








showing the accumilated dust:

















Leman Russ:








Sides:
















Names:








Viewing ports:








weapon choices:








Plasma cannons (im proud of these )








All of the choices for sponsons/hull are magnatized:









Old exterminator model (missing hull lascannon):







#
Sides (Missing sponsons):

















C&C appreciated


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The blue of the plasma coils looks great against the green.

However, the olive drab look streaky to me; I think it needs another coat to even it out.



khrone forever said:


> could a mod transfer this thread to project logs


Done


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i know about the streaky look, but im currently working on a marbo connversion HERE so not at the moment,

but thanks for the comment though


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I too like the plasma coils and I really like the plasma effect on the plasma cannon. Well done on the clean application of the transfers also, they just look too clean compared to the rest of the tank. Perhaps you could try to very carefully scratch little parts of the writing away to match the rest of the weathering? Never tried that so I'm not sure how it'd work out.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ye its a nice idea, i did that with the transfer for the plasma cannon sentinal, not shown here as it was added later.


----------



## hardluck57 (Aug 23, 2010)

Why are there holes in the sides of your tank?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

> Sides (Missing sponsons):


thats why


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

hardluck57 said:


> I like the "wound" on your plasma gunner. His head looks raw and burnt, which reflects the "Get's Hot!" rule.
> 
> I think you assembled those Sentinels legs backwards. They just look like they're walking backwards. Or maybe I put mine together backwards.


no they are going the correct way they are running away from my dark eldar  what happened to the hazard signs on the dozer blade?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

oh, i forgot to do the black on them , i did full stripes on the school one but not this one yet


----------



## anedcav (Nov 13, 2011)

these are very well painted :good: much better than anything i could do


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks dude, these wont be updated for a while as i am continuing with my WHFB at the moment


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

It seems you spend alot more time on your guard than i do mine! They look very dapper (I only seem to say dapper now?) Anyways whne you start re-expanding the army may i recommend a vulture gunship? (If you have the cash) They are extremely versatile craft, and can be out fitted as a 24" run and gunner!

I look forward to defeating these guardsmen soon! 

Lethiathan of the 313th Cadian Regiment "Wild Wolves", Crimson Fist 3rd Company and soon to be Eagles Lament 4th Company


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks dude, these took me soo long  i decided to go with a 3-4 layer per section colour scheme, and i nearly collapsed :biggrin:

i spent about 1 month doing 15 guys on and off, then left it for 3 months without doing anything, then finnished them all in about 4 weeks 

i worked out that i have painted about 625 layers of paint in total, for just the guards man : 4 on the cloth, 3 on the skin, 3 on the armour, 2 on the shoes and 3 on the base. 15 per guy. 15 X 40 =600 :biggrin:

whats the difference between the Vulture and the Valkyrie? I dont have imperial armour 2 

khrone


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

One sounds cooler than the other


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Valkyrie has Tl Lascannon/ Multi-laser and 2 missiles, can carry 10 men
Vendetta has 3 TL Lascannons and can carry 10 men
Vulture.... Theres too many to put but they can have a Tl Punisher cannon (Like leman but TL) and can have 4 multiple rocket pods, which means it can move 24" and shoot 4 Str 4 ap 6 Large Blasts a turn. Nice


----------



## space_cleric (Apr 20, 2012)

great painting. i especially dig the company commander model. also the script on the flag is superb. 3 thumbs up. :wink:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks dude, hardly ever see this cropping up anymore


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

I love the beige and army green schemes, and the "casualty" made me lol


----------



## DoctorNecrosis (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice painting, also as a noob I found it helpful to see how to put a squad together in terms of what weapons and how many they can take.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you, and glad i could be of help :biggrin:


----------

